# Power Supply Spark And Loud Bang? Will My Motherboard be Ok?



## RobbieFubar

Power Supply: Cooler Master eXtreme powere 650watt 
(located at the bottom due to antec 900 case)

Scenario: 
Brand New Comp Built It Today, Power Turned On, Everything was Correctly Set up. Pressed The Power On Button (To Boot Up PC) And The Spark Came out of the power supply (where the power cord plugs in).

Thispower supply has OVP (Over-Voltage Protection) but i want to know if i have fried my motherboard. i have gone over it and it looks exactly the same as i took it out of the box (yesterday) and screwed it into the case. 

so do you have any ideas why this happend? and if the power supply had OVP on it would it still affect my motherboard?

Cheers, Robbie


----------



## FuryRosewood

er ewwww...

reason it may have happened is you may have overtaxed the psu, or it was a poorly built psu, if you took into account what parts you put into the machine and built around your psu's power requirements, you should have been fine, if not, well that may have been what happened

yes and no, it may have or may not have, just depends on luck honestly sometimes the power supply going will cause the mainboard and other components to take a shock and fail, sometimes not, if you can, take it to a shop asap and get parts tested, and contact the PSU's manufacturer to see if they will cover potential damage caused by using it


----------



## sound computers

i have no experience with that brand of power supply but "good" power supplies that have OVP will also be equipped a few Varistors on the hot line-in and these will "catch" some or all of voltage spikes to more safely introduce power into the system. They are like basic line conditioners. If your power supply has these (usually blue discs with two legs, sometimes yellow)  they can be seen through the holes in the PSU. They can help stop voltage spikes from going beyond the psu and hopefully save your components. really, if you can see them, its only a bit of stress off your mind until you get a replacement or tested. cheers.

good luck!


----------



## RobbieFubar

Yeah I Can See Them  Im going to take it back tomorrow and ask for another. Tell Them Its A Dud.


----------



## mihir

FuryRosewood said:


> er ewwww...
> 
> reason it may have happened is you may have overtaxed the psu, or it was a poorly built psu, if you took into account what parts you put into the machine and built around your psu's power requirements, you should have been fine, if not, well that may have been what happened
> 
> yes and no, it may have or may not have, just depends on luck honestly sometimes the power supply going will cause the mainboard and other components to take a shock and fail, sometimes not, if you can, take it to a shop asap and get parts tested, and contact the PSU's manufacturer to see if they will cover potential damage caused by using it



I dont think he could have overtaxed a 650W PSU untill and unless he was going SLI/CF with the new build.

I think its a bad PSU.
Coolermaster does not make the best PSUs but they are not that bad and worth considereing


----------



## RobbieFubar

Fitted new Power Supply And Bam Green LED On motherboard ;D Yaayy and im on it now btw, its amazing haha
thanks for all the responses and Coolermasters power supplies are great, if you know how to use them correctly


----------



## Eric83

same thing happened to me, and it did blow my motherboard. me and my friend tested everything and concluded it was a bad power supply. Could be the same situation with you.


----------



## Aastii

RobbieFubar said:


> Fitted new Power Supply And Bam Green LED On motherboard ;D Yaayy and im on it now btw, its amazing haha
> thanks for all the responses and *Coolermasters power supplies are great, if you know how to use them correctly*



If you know how to use them correctly? What are you doing so differently to everyone else with one? If you can't use them normally and have to take precautions, it is a POS unit.

CoolerMaster are alright, no, not the best, but I wouldn't turn my nose up at one


----------



## farhanzl

Its looks good here that everyones problem have solutions here...

I have been facing a problem where my power can't emit heat...

What should I do...


----------



## just a noob

What is your setup? We need to know more than just what power supply is.


----------



## spynoodle

Aastii said:


> CoolerMaster are alright, no, not the best, but I wouldn't turn my nose up at one


Yeah, that's what I would probably say too. It's not like a Corsair or Antec where you could push it over its supposed maximum and have no problems, but it should be stable and reliable if you keep it within a good 50w of its maximum. It's a lot better than some Diablotek or Apevia crap supply.


----------

